#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: gnss δέκτες south S86 :  gps (L1,L2)+glonas

## bitsikk

πωλείται το κάθε ενα ξεχωριστα *GNSS (GPS L1,L2 + GLONAS) SOUTH S86* 
ή και τα δύο μαζί με χειριστήριο PSION για να δουλεύουν ως αναξάρτητο σύστημα BASE - ROVER.
Οι δέκτες είναι σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση και οι μπαταρίες έχουν διάρκεια 8 ωρες συνεχόμενης εργασίας σαν σύστημα base-roner

ο *καθε δεκτης GNSS S86* - μπορει να ενσωματώσει απευθείας καρτα κινητής τηλεφωνίας αλλα- μεσο του blue tooth μπορεί να επικοινωνήσει και με κινητό τηλεφώνο που θα είναι και το χειριστήριο του, ''τρέχοντας'' την εφαρμογή *myRTK* και αποκτόντας την συνδρομητική υπηρεσία που παρέχει η *civilshop* που είναι αντίστοιχη του HEPOS αλλα διαθέτει και διορθώσεις GLONAS. 
τιμή μεμονομένου δεκτη GNSS SOUTH S86 : *2200* € + φπα
τιμή ''πακέτο'' ΔΥΟ (2) δεκτες GNSS SOUTH S86 + χειριστήριο  = *4800* € + ΦΠΑ
ΚΩΣΤΑΣ: 69********
email:  bitsikk1@gmail.com

----------

